# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Δεν ξέρω τι έχω....

## lilium87

Καλησπέρα.
Είμαι καινούριο μέλος και θα ήθελα να γράψω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου και να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.

Είμαι 24 χρόνων. Όλα ήταν πολύ καλά στη ζωή μου μέχρι τα 21 μου χρόνια και ήμουν πάρα πολύ καλά με τον εαυτό μου, ήμουν χαρούμενη, δημιουργική, δυναμική. Είχα όρεξη για τα πάντα. Ακόμα και τα δύσκολα μπορούσα να τα αντιμετωπίζω φυσιολογικά.
Στα 21 μου χρόνια, έπαθα μια σοβαρή ερωτική απογοήτευση....πολύ άσχημη....Από τότε και για τα επόμενα δύο σχεδόν χρόνια, υπέφερα. Έκλαιγα κάθε μέρα...έκλαιγα και στενοχωριόμουν τόσο πολύ που έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι εξ αιτίας αυτού έπαθα ό,τι έπαθα (θα γράψω στη συνέχεια).. Ευτυχώς μετά από καιρό, με τη βοήθεια φίλων και δικών μου ανθρώπων, το ξεπέρασα. Γνώρισα έναν άλλον άνθρωπο και ήμουν πάρα πολύ καλά (και είμαι ακόμα μαζί του! :Smile: ). 
Δυστυχώς το προπέρσινο καλοκαίρι έπαθα κάτι κακό στην υγεία μου και νομίζω ότι από εδώ ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα. Έπαθα κάποιο πρόβλημα με το κεφάλι μου, που οι γιατροί ποτέ δεν μπόρεσαν να βρουν τι είναι. Έκανα κάθε είδους εξέταση (μέχρι και σε μαγνητικό τομογράφο...) και κανένας γιατρός δεν μπόρεσε να εξηγήσει τι ήταν αυτό το βάρος που αισθανόμουν στο κεφάλι...Ένιωθα ένα έντονο βάρος, σα να είχα κάτι μέσα στο κεφάλι μου. Θυμαμαι ότι ξεκίινησε αφού ήπια ένα δυνατό καφέ και με πείραξε στα νεύρα, όμως η γιατρό μου είπε ότι ένας καφές δε μπορεί να δημιουργήσει τόσο πρόβλημα. Όλες οι εξετάσεις που έκανα ήταν άριστες. Δεν είχα τίποτα οργανικό. Τελικά η γιατρός το μόνο που μπόρεσε να μου πει ήταν ότι μμάλλον είχα επιβαρύνει πολύ τον εαυτό μου με κάποια στενοχώρια που πέρασα και ο οργανισμός αντέδρασε έτσι. Μου έδωσε κάποια αντικαταθλιπτικά, τα saroten, για να χαλαρώσει αυτό το βάρος και η ένταση στο κεφάλι. Τελικά μετά από ένα μήνα πέρασε.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι από τότε αισθάνομαι αδύναμη όχι μόνο σωματικά, αλλά και ψυχολογικά. Κυρίως ψυχολογικά. Έχω χάσει την όρεξη και τη δύναμη που είχα παλιά...Καμιά φορά με πιάνουν τα κλάματα ανεξήγητα και ενώ όλα κυλούν όμορφα στη ζωή μου και έχω κάθε λόγο να είμαι ευτυχισμένη, δεν είμαι. Έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι να μείνω μόνη με τον εαυτό μου, ενώ πριν από αυτό το πρόβλημα μου άρεσε πολυ να περνάω χρόνο μόνη μου και να κάνω διάφορα πράγματα. 
Επίσης, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι από τότε που το έπαθα αυτό στο κεφάλι μου, δε συγκρατώ πια το ίδιο εύκολα στο μυαλό μου τις πληροφορίες, ξεχνώ πιο εύκολα. δεν έχω τις ίδιες δυνατότητες στο διάβασμα, όπως πριν. Πάντα ήμουν αριστη και διάβαζα πολύ και τώρα νιώθω ότι δεν έχω κουράγιο και ότι ό,τιδήποτε διαβάσω το ξεχνάω εύκολα.
Αυτό που με απασχολεί κυρίως είναι το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι. Δε νιώθω όπως πριν, δυνατή και χαρούμενη...
Γιατί?
Μήπως αυτό που έπαθα δημιούργησε κάποιο πρόβλημα στα νεύρα μου και μου έχει προκαλέσει και κατάθλιψη?
Θυμάμαι ότι όταν ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα, το βαρος και η ένταση στο κεφάλι ήταν τόσο έντονα που κόντευα να τρελαθώ...
Έχω φοβηθεί πολύ...

----------


## Παστελι

Απο το αγχος μπορει να ειναι.Και εμενα ολα ξεκηνησανε με εναν δυνατο βαρβατο φραπε.
Μην φοβασε οι περισσοτεροι εδω πασχουμε απο το ιδιο αλλα το πολεμαμε τ ι να κανουμε.

----------


## Αόρατος...

Τι λέτε δλδ, ένας καφές, όσο δυνατός κι αν είναι μπορεί να προκαλέσει όλα αυτά??? Απίθανο μου φαίνεται.
lilium, προφανώς όσο δυναμική κι αν είσαι, είσαι και άλλο τόσο ευαίσθητη. Εφόσον όλες οι εξετάσεις που έκανες είναι καλές, μη φοβάσαι για τπτ. Θα περάσει η φάση που περνάς και θα επανέλθεις στα "καλά" σου.
Την ερωτική απογοήτευση που προανέφερες, μήπως δεν την ξεπέρασες τελείως?? Μήπως κάποιες στιγμές, σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, θυμόσουν πάλι τα παλιά και στενοχωριόσουν, έστω στιγμιαία και για λίγο? 
Θέλει αρκετό ψάξιμο από μέρους σου, καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι.
Α και καλώς ήλθες.

----------


## Αγάπη

Καλώς ήρθες! Και γω νέα είμαι. Έχω να σου πω πως και γω 24 είμαι. Πάντα θυμωμουν την παραμικρή λεπτομερής και οτιδήποτε άλλο. Τους τελευταίους μήνες πιεζομαι παρα πολυ ψυχολογικά και έχω προσέξει στον εαυτό μου ότι ξεχναω τι έκανα πριν λίγες μέρες ή ακόμα χειρότερα τι είπα πριν δυο λεπτά, δεν θυμάμαι ονόματα που θα έπρεπε έχω τρελούς πονοκεφάλους και ημικρανίες.
Αυτό που προσπαθώ να κάνω τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι να χαλαρώσω λίγο και να αφήσω παραπέρα όσους με τρελαίνουν για να είμαι καλά, αλλιώς θα τρελαθώ. Για μένα ηρέμησε λίγο και μην σκέφτεσαι τα παλιά. Το έχω περάσει και γω στα 21 μου. Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω τώρα που το ανέφερες και συ, μάλλον είναι της ηλικίας...
Χαλάρωσε.. Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## marian_m

> Τι λέτε δλδ, ένας καφές, όσο δυνατός κι αν είναι μπορεί να προκαλέσει όλα αυτά??? Απίθανο μου φαίνεται.


Θερίζει ο καφές! Άστα να πάνε! Όλοι από καφέ την πάθαμε!

----------


## lilium87

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. Αυτό που με απασχολεί δεν είναι τόσο το πρόβημα μνήμης, όσο το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι. 
Είναι παράξενο αυτό που συμβαίνει, δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω. Σα να νιώθω ξένο τον εαυτό μου...σα να μην είμαι εγώ! Σα να αισθάνομαι έξω από μένα...
Όταν έχω κάτι να απασχολούμαι το ξεχνάω, αλλά στις μοναχικές μου στιγμές ξαναρχεται. Παλιότερα απολάμβανα πολύ τις στιγμές που ήμουν μόνη....Τώρα σα να θελω συνέχεια να είμαι με κάποιον ή να απασχολούμαι με κάτι, για να μην έρθω αντιμέτωπη με τον εαυτό μου! Τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα?
Φοβαμαι μήπως έκανα πολύ κακό στον οργανισμό μου και στα νεύρα μου με την τόση στενοχώρια... Έκλαιγα για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο από τα 18 που τον γνώρισα έως τα 21 που ήρθε για τα καλά η ερωτική απογοήτευση...Καθε μέρα κλάμα...πόσο να αντέξει το κεφάλι πια;
Ευτυχώς πια το έχω ξεπεράσει, όμως αυτό που έχω πάθει είναι χειρότερο...Θέλω να τα βρω με τον εαυτό μου, να είμαι ένας φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος, όπως ήμουν πάντα...Δεν έχω κατάθλιψη, αλλά μου την προκαλεί αυτή η αποξένωση από τον εαυτό μου....Τι χειρότερο από το να χάνεις τον εαυτό σου; 
Πιστεύετε ότι ένας ψυχολόγος θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει;

----------


## Lou!

εχω την αισθηση πως ναι, οτι θα μπορουσε να σε βοηθησει. κ το να κλαις 3 χρονια για εναν αντρα... πολυ μου φαινεται. κ στα ψυχολογικα σου μπερδεματα, επισης.

----------


## lilium87

είμαι καλύτερα, αλλά νιώθω πολύ κουρασμένη ψυχολιγικά και με πιάνουν τα κλάματα, πέφτει πολύ εύκολα η διάθεσή μου...πάντα ήμουν κυκλοθυμική, αλλά όχι τόσο...δεν έχω όρεξη και δεν ξέρω γιατί...δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα στη ζωή μου...
Να ρωτήσω, είναι δυνατόν να συσσωρεύονται μέσα μας όλες οι απογοητεύσεις που περναμε κατά καιρούς και ενώ νομίζουμε ότι τις έχουμε ξεπεράσει, αυτές υποσυνείδητα να μας χαλάνε τόσο τη διάθεση, χωρίς να υπάρχει φαινομενικά κάποιο πρόβλημα στη ζωή μας; Νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο έχω πάθει...

πώς θα μπορούσα να βρω έναν καλό ψυχολόγο; Κανένας γνωστός μου δεν έχει πάει (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι λένε) και δεν έχω κάποιον να μου προτείνει.
Περίπου πόσο κοστίζουν οι συναντήσεις;

----------


## Αόρατος...

> πώς θα μπορούσα να βρω έναν καλό ψυχολόγο; Κανένας γνωστός μου δεν έχει πάει (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι λένε) και δεν έχω κάποιον να μου προτείνει.
> Περίπου πόσο κοστίζουν οι συναντήσεις;



Σχετικό είναι ο "καλός" ψυχολόγος, σαν τα φάρμακα είναι κι αυτοί, στον καθένα "κάθονται" διαφορετικά. Για τον χ είναι καλός ο τάδε ψυχολόγος, ενώ ο ψ δεν θέλει ούτε να τον βλέπει...
Οι τιμές κυμαίνονται από 50 εώς 70 ευρώπουλα κυρίως, χωρίς να είναι αυτός ο κανόνας.

----------


## lilium87

έχουν περάσει λίγες μέρες και είμαι καλύτερα. Αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά, μου έχει περάσει τελείως η καταθλιπτική τάση που είχα και μάλιστα, αισθάνομαι σωματικά και ψυχικά πιο δυνατή, λιγότερο κουρασμμένη από ό,τι έγραψα παραπάνω.
Όμως, στενοχωριέμαι και έχω φοβηθεί πολύ γιατί έχω ένα σύμπτωμα που επιμένει....Δε νιώθω εγώ, δε νιώθω τον εαυτό μου. Διάβασα κάπου το εξής και νόμιζα ότι μιλάει για μένα : "απώλεια αίσθησης του εαυτού". Δε νιώθω τη δυνατότητα να κατευθύνω τον εαυτό μου, δε νιώθω ποια είμαι, σα να έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου.....Τι είναι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει και πώς έφτασα εδώ; Δεν έχουμε τέτοιο ιστορικό στην οικογένεια...Φοβάμαι πολύ...Δε θέλω να τρελαθώ...είναι σαν τρέλα αυτό το πράγμα...
Είναι τόσο παράξενοδεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει και δεν ξέρω αν καταλάβατε από αυτά που γράφω. Να πω ένα παράδειγμα: σκεφτόμουν να ξεκινήσω ένα μεταπτυχιακό, αλλά τώρα αοισθάνομαι ότι δεν μπορώ να ξεκινήσω τίποτα καινούριο γιατί νιώθω ότι θα χάσω το μπούσουλα, ότι δεν μπορώ να καθοδηγήσω τον εαυτό μου. Φοβαμαι μη μου αναθέσουν τίποτα καινούριο στη δουλειά, γιατί νιώθω ότι δεν είμαι εγώ και δεν μπορώ να ξεκινήσω τίποτα καινούριο....
Φοβάμαι........είναι σα να μην έχω συνείδηση του εαυτού μου και της πραγματικότητας γύρω μου...κυρίως του εαυτού μου...

----------


## lilium87

ας είχα ο,τιδήποτε άλλο...όχι αυτό....πώς μπορείς να ελέγξεις την τρέλα;

----------


## mindopener

να σου πω...δεν κάνεις εξετάσεις αίματος και γενικές εξετάσεις καλού κακού;

πολλές διατροφικές ελλείψεις, οπως πχ του μαγνησίου ή B12, ή ένα κάρο ασθένειες έχουν ψυχικές προεκτάσεις.

οι ίδιες σκέψεις πέρι τρέλας, έχουν περάσει ατελείωτες φορές από το μυαλό μου...

εμένα όλα ξεκίνησαν από ένα μπάφο....
πέρασε ένας χρόνος ψυχικών αναζητήσεων, μόνιμης αίσθησης του 'δεν είμαι ο εαυτός μου' και κρίσεων πανικού μέχρι να αποδεικτεί ότι έχω και πρόβλημα στον θυροειδή..
όλοι μου λέγαν μην αγχώνεσαι...όλα το άγχος είναι, επι έναν χρόνο

για αυτό σου λέω , κοιτάξου, καλού κακού.

----------


## lilium87

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.
Έχω κάνει προσφατα εξετασεις αίματος και θυροειδούς (γιατί έλεγχα ένα άλλο πρόβλημα σωματικό που είχα) και ήταν αρκετά καλές. Του θυροειδή ήταν πολύ καλές΄, αν και εχω ταση να μου δημιορυγηθεί πρόβλημα στο μέλλον και οι αιματολογικές έδειξαν ότι μου λείπει πολλή φεριτίνη (ήταν κάτω από το ελάχιστο όριο που επιτρέπεται...) και μου λείπει και ασβέστιο...
Κι εμένα όλοι για άγχος μου λένε, αλλά εγώ φοβάμαι γιατί είμαι αρκετά ευαίσθητη και έχω γενικά μια τάση να έχω συχνά ψυχολογικά σκαμπανεβάσματα, αν όχι προβλήματα...Κι όλα αυτά από τότε που έπαθα αυτό στο κεφάλι μου....Φοβάμαι μήπως εχουν πειραχτεί τα νεύρα μου...είναι 1,5 χρόνος τώρα και νόμιζα ότι θα έχει περάσει....
Πάντως ίσως έχεις ένα δίκιο, γιατί έχω κι άλλα συμπτώματα που ίσως εξηγούνται από οργανικές ελλείψεις, π.χ. ξεχνάω εύκολα, νιώθω ότι δεν έχω πνευματικές αντοχές να διαβάσω με τις ώρες όπως διάβαζα παλιά, νιώθω σα να μου λείπει πνευματική διαυγεια και συγκρότηση που χρειάζεται για να αναλάβω πρωτοβουλίες και να κάνω κάτι σημαντικό.
Εσένα σου πέρασαν τελικά αυτές οι τρελές σκέψεις και η αίσθηση ότι δεν είσαι ο εαυτος σου;

----------


## mindopener

ναι, μου πέρασαν οι παράνοιες μόλις μπόρεσα να αποδόσω σε κάτι την κακή μου διάθεση, την κούραση και τις αρρυθμίες.

είμαι άνθρωπος ανχωτικός, αλλά με αυτό ζούσα πάντα. όχι σαν πρόβλημα, αλλά σαν χαρακτήρας. απορούσα που ξαφνικά δεν μπορούσα να το αντιμετωπίσω! 

τελικά ήταν ο θυροειδής αδένας.

πιστεύω ότι το μυαλό μας προσπαθεί πάντα να βρει μία δικαιολόγηση με σκοπό να μας προστατεύσει. όταν δεν μπορείς να βρεις την κακή του κακού το μυαλό καταφεύγει σε άλλες μεθόδους προσπαθώντας απεγνωσμένα να δικαιολογήσει.

το μυαλό μου έχει πλέον ηρεμήσει. ξέρω τι έχω και απλά το αντιμετωπίζω.

σου εύχομαι ταχεία ανάρωση.

πολύς κόσμος έχω διαβάσει σε φόρουμ ξεπερνάν αυτά τα θέματα με Β12! κοίταξε το.
είναι μια βιταμίνη στην οποία παρατηρείται έλλειψη αρκετά συχνά και είναι υπεύθυνη για το νευρολογικό μας σύστημα.

επίσης η χαμηλή φερετίνη μιλάει από μόνη της.

κούραση, δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης, κτλ κτλ....

δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει γιατί το σταμάτησα (επειδή στις εξετάσεις ο σίδηρος και φερετίνη ήταν κομπλε) αλλά λένε ότι ο μαιντανός έχει υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε σίδηρο. πρόσθεσε τον στην σαλάτα.

δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου προτείνω, κάθε περίπτωση είναι και διαφορετική.

απλά μην τα φορτώνεις όλα στο άγχος.

η ψυχική μας υγεία εξαρτάται από το σώμα.
και το σώμα από την ψυχική υγεία.
είναι ένας αλληλένδετος κύκλος.

εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## lilium87

η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω και λίγη αναιμία. Ωστόσο, όταν έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος δε μου είπαν τίποτα για τη Β12, γιατί λογικά θα ήταν σε καλό επίπεδο.
Νομίζω ότι μάλλον πρέπει να πάω σε ένα νευρολόγο...

Ειδικά τους τρεις τελευταίους μήνες, δεν έχω πιει καθόλου γάλα και γενικά τρέφομαι με ελάχιστα πράγματα, γιατί έχω κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα που δε μου επιτρέπει να τραφώ καλά. Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το είχα πάθει και πριν από αυτούς τους τρεις μήνες, μετά το πρόβλημα στο κεφάλι....

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, με έκανες να νιώσω πολύ καλύτερα. Ισως έτσι εξηγείται και η μελαγχολία και η κόπωση και η αίσθηση απώλειας του εαυτού και η αίσθηση ότι δεν έχω πνευματική διαύγεια, σα να έχω μια θολούρα στη σκέψη μου..Μακάρι να είναι μόνο αυτό.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω και λίγη αναιμία. Ωστόσο, όταν έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος δε μου είπαν τίποτα για τη Β12, γιατί λογικά θα ήταν σε καλό επίπεδο.
> Νομίζω ότι μάλλον πρέπει να πάω σε ένα νευρολόγο...
> 
> Ειδικά τους τρεις τελευταίους μήνες, δεν έχω πιει καθόλου γάλα και γενικά τρέφομαι με ελάχιστα πράγματα, γιατί έχω κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα που δε μου επιτρέπει να τραφώ καλά. Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το είχα πάθει και πριν από αυτούς τους τρεις μήνες, μετά το πρόβλημα στο κεφάλι....
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, με έκανες να νιώσω πολύ καλύτερα. Ισως έτσι εξηγείται και η μελαγχολία και η κόπωση και η αίσθηση απώλειας του εαυτού και η αίσθηση ότι δεν έχω πνευματική διαύγεια, σα να έχω μια θολούρα στη σκέψη μου..Μακάρι να είναι μόνο αυτό.


Lilium ευχομαι να παν ολα καλα!! Και προσεχε κ με τη διατροφη σου, επηρεαζει αρκετα..

----------


## lilium87

μετά από προσωπική έρευνα, νομίζω ότι βρήκα κάτι που με εκφράζει απόλυτα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω "διαταραχή αποπρωσοποποίησης", αλλά αισθάνομαι έτσι ακριβώς:
(το αντιγράφω από ένα σημείο στο ιντερνετ που το βρήκα)


"ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ

Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της διαταραχής αυτής είναι επίμονα ή επαναλαμβανόμενα επεισόδια αποπροσωποποίησης σε βαθμό που να προκαλούν υποκειμενική ενόχληση. Κι αυτό γιατί ήπια αποπροσωποποίηση χωρίς σημαντική ενόχληση είναι συχνό φαινόμενο - υπολογίζεται ότι συμβαίνει σε κάποια στιγμή στο 50% των νεαρών ενηλίκων ατόμων, συνήθως ύστερα από σοβαρό στρες.

Το φαινόμενο ή σύμπτωμα της αποπροσωποποίησης είναι μια διαταραχή της αντίληψης, που συνίσταται σε μεταβολή στη συνηθισμένη αίσθηση πραγματικότητας του ατόμου όσον αφορά τον εαυτό του (βλ. και Αντίληψη). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το άτομο να νιώθει αποξενωμένο ή απομακρυσμένο από τον εαυτό του και σαν να είναι ένας εξωτερικός παρατηρητής των ψυχικών του λειτουργιών ή του σώματος του ή να νιώθει σαν μη πραγματικό, σαν να υπάρχει ή να κινείται μηχανικά σαν ρομπότ ή σαν αυτόματο ή σαν να είναι μέσα σε όνειρο ή μέσα σε ταινία. Ακόμα, το άτομο μπορεί να νιώθει ότι δεν ελέγχει τις πράξεις του και να φοβάται μήπως τρελαθεί. Σημειώνουμε, ότι όλα αυτά τα αισθήματα είναι δυστονικά προς το εγώ και ο έλεγχος της πραγματικότητας παραμένει ανέπαφος.

Συχνά η αποπροσωποποίηση (αίσθημα μη πραγματικότητας του εαυτού) συνοδεύεται από αποπραγματοποίηση (αίσθηση μη πραγματικότητας του περιβάλλοντος).

Άτομα με Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης συνήθως παρουσιάζονται για θεραπεία στην εφηβεία ή στην ενήλικη ζωή, αν και η διαταραχή μπορεί ν' αρχίζει στην παιδική ηλικία. Σπάνια. το παρουσιαζόμενο ενόχλημα είναι η αποπροσωποποίηση. Συνήθως τα άτομα με τη διαταραχή αυτή προσέρχονται για άλλα συμπτώματα όπως άγχος, πανικός ή κατάθλιψη. Πολλά άτομα θυμούνται έντονα το πρώτο επεισόδιο αποπροσωποποίησης, η έναρξη του οποίου είναι απότομη και μπορεί να συμβεί χωρίς εκλυτικό παράγοντα. 'Άλλοι μπορεί ν' αναφέρουν κάποιο εκλυτικό παράγοντα, όπως π.χ. το κάπνισμα μαριχουάνας ή κάποια απειλητική κατάσταση (πολεμικές μάχες, ατυχήματα, εγκλήματα κτλ.).

Τα επεισόδια αποπροσωποποίησης έχουν ποικίλη διάρκεια, από δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι ώρες, μέρες, βδομάδες ή και χρόνια. Η πορεία της διαταραχής μπορεί να είναι χρόνια και χαρακτηρίζεται από εξάρσεις και υφέσεις, οί περισσότερες από τις οποίες συνδέονται με στρεσογόνα γεγονότα π.χ. τη διακοπή κάποιας σχέσης.

Θεραπεία. Δεν υπάρχει ειδική θεραπεία για τη Διαταραχή Αποπροσωποποίησης, αν και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και ιδιαίτερα οί εκλεκτικοί αναστολείς της επαναπρόσληψης της σεροτονίνης (π.χ. φλουοξετίνη) μπορεί ν' αποβούν αποτελεσματικά σε συνδυασμό με υποστηρικτική ψυχοθεραπεία. Επίσης, μπορεί να δοκιμασθεί ύπνωση και γνωστική συμπεριφορική θεραπεία."



Όλα αυτά μου θυμίζουν τόσο εμένα......τι θα κάνω; δε θέλω να ζω έτσι...θέλω να είμαι καλά....φοβάμαι....

----------


## Lacrymosa

lilium σε πολλα σημεια κ εγω βρηκα καποια κομματια που ταιριαζουν στον εαυτο μου...αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι εχω αποπροσωποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση...αν πιστευεις οτι σου συμβαινει κατι τετοιο απευθυνσου σε καποιον ειδικο κ συζητα μαζι του τι σε απασχολει, τι σε φοβιζει κ πως νιωθεις, ισως βγαλεις καποια ακρη κ νιωσεις καλυτερα... :Smile:

----------


## lilium87

δεν μπορούσα να εκφράσω αυτό που μου συμβαίνει, μέχρι που διάβασα το παραπάνω...ακριβώς όπως τα λέει.....
και το έπαθα όταν αρρώστησα στο κεφάλι...το πρώτο ή το δεύτερο βράδυ που είχα την ένταση στο κεφάλι, κόντεψα να τρελαθώ....από τότε μου συμβαίνει περιστασιακά αυτή η αποπρωσοποποίηση. Νομίζω ότι έχω πάθει ζημιά στο εγκέφαλο ή στα νεύρα....κάπου διάβασα ότι συχνά αυτή η ασθένεια εμφανίζεται μετά από κάποια νευρολογική πάθηση, όπως αυτό που είχα στο κεφάλι. Το θέμα είναι ότι απ' ό,τι διάβασα είναι μη αναστρέψιμη και δεν υπάρχει θεραπεία...και πιστέψτε με, δεν υπάρχει πιο βασανιστικό πράγμα από το να μη νιώθεις τον εαυτό σου και να μην μπορείς να προχωρήσεις τη ζωή σου, ανίκανος να ελέγξεις την πραγματικότητα γύρω σου....

----------


## Lacrymosa

Lilium σε καταλαβαινω...ειναι πολυ απαισιο το συναισθημα να μη νιωθεις τον εαυτο σου κ να νιωθεις σαν ενας ξενος παρατηρητης...πιστευω γενικα προτιμοτερο ειναι να νιωθεις χαλια παρα να μην νιωθεις τιποτα (apathetic )...συμβουλεψου καποιον ειδικο ισως μπορει να σε βοηθησει να βρεις μια ακρη...επισης δεν νομιζω οτι η αποπραγματοποιηση/αποπροσωποιηση ειναι μη αναστεψιμη κ δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια..:P
ειναι λαθος να πιστευεις κατι τετοιο...

----------


## lilium87

τότε γιατί το γράφουν; Λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει θεραπεία....
Έκλεισα να δω μια ψυχολόγο μετά το Πάσχα και θα της πω να μου προτείνει και κάποιο νευρολόγο, γιατί πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι ψυχολογικό, αλλά νευρολογικό....
Θέλω να ζήσω φυσιολογικά...είμαι τόσο νέα και έχω τόσα να κάνω....δε θέλω να ζω έτσι...φοβάμαι ότι αν συμβεί κάτι άσχημο στη ζωή μου και με πετύχει σε αυτή την κατάσταση, δε θα αντέξει άλλο το μυαλό μου...θα αποτρελαθώ......

Σ' ευχαριστώ, πάντως, για την υποστήριξη...

----------


## mindopener

ο υποθυρεοειδισμός καλά κραττεί!

χθες πήγα έξω με μία φίλη μου και με ρώταγε αν παίρνω ναρκωτικά...
τώρα τι να της έλεγα; ότι το σώμα μου δεν παράγει αρκετή θυροξίνη;

πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα μείνω φυτό στο τέλος και κλασσικά έχω αυτή την ωραία αίσθηση ότι 'δεν είμαι εδώ'.

δεν είσαι μόνη  :Wink:

----------


## lilium87

μα εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα στο θυρεοειδή....τουλάχιστον εσύ ξέρεις από τι προέρχεται, ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι τρελός...εγώ τρελαίνομαι, χάνω το μυαλό μου, χάνω τον εαυτό μου και το χειρότερο είναι ότι έχω συνείδηση αυτού που μου συμβαινει....ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ...ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΟΠΩς ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ...αισθάνομαι ότι δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω τίποτα πια για τη ζωή μου...σα να μου φεύεγι η λογική...

----------


## mindopener

διαβάζω πάλι την ιστορία σου...

μήπως το φάρμακο που σου έδωσε ο γιατρός έχει τίποτα παρενέργειες;
με την αναιμία που λες πως τα πας;

με τον χωρισμό; μιλήσατε ξανά; σαν φίλοι;
μήπως σε βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσεις..
αν δεν το χεις κάνει ήδη δηλαδή (πέρασαν και 3 χρόνια)

----------


## mitsi

καλησπέρα κι απο εμένα

----------


## mitsi

> η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω και λίγη αναιμία. Ωστόσο, όταν έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος δε μου είπαν τίποτα για τη Β12, γιατί λογικά θα ήταν σε καλό επίπεδο.
> Νομίζω ότι μάλλον πρέπει να πάω σε ένα νευρολόγο...
> 
> Ειδικά τους τρεις τελευταίους μήνες, δεν έχω πιει καθόλου γάλα και γενικά τρέφομαι με ελάχιστα πράγματα, γιατί έχω κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα που δε μου επιτρέπει να τραφώ καλά. Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το είχα πάθει και πριν από αυτούς τους τρεις μήνες, μετά το πρόβλημα στο κεφάλι....
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, με έκανες να νιώσω πολύ καλύτερα. Ισως έτσι εξηγείται και η μελαγχολία και η κόπωση και η αίσθηση απώλειας του εαυτού και η αίσθηση ότι δεν έχω πνευματική διαύγεια, σα να έχω μια θολούρα στη σκέψη μου..Μακάρι να είναι μόνο αυτό.


οι ορμονες παίζουν πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο ιδίως ο θυροειδής,
επίσης η σωστή διατροφή βοηθάει τη διάθεση 
Τέλος εαν πάρεις την απόφαση να μπείς σε θεραπεία , γιατι όλα αυτα που γραφεις ψιλοκαταθλιπτικά ακούγονται , να το σκεφτείς καλά γιατι θα ξεκινήσει ενα μεγαλο ταξίδι , που οδηγεί μεν στη λύτρωση αλλά επώδυνα πολλές φορές.
Οσο για την ερωτική απογοήτευση τί να πώ; Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να σου εχει αφήσει καποια κατάλοιπα . ...

----------


## lilium87

με το θυρεοειδή δεν έχω πρόβλημα (φυσιολογικός, αν και μου είπαν ότι έχει τάση να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στο μέλλον-έχουμε κληρονομικότητα στο σόι)

με την αναιμία, δεν νομίζω ότι σχετίζεται. Πάντα είχα έλλειψη φεριτίνης και ασβεστίου, αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοιο πρόβλημα...

τον άνθρωπο, εξ αιτίας του οποίου έπαθα ερωτική απογοητευση, τον έχω ξεχάσει. Είμαι 1000% σίγουρη. Το μόνο που διαπιστώνω τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι είναι ότι όταν ήμουν ερωτευεμένη μαζί του, ήμουν πολύ καλά με τον εαυτό μου...σα να όριζα τον εαυτό μου από την αγάπη για εκείνον....
Όταν έπαθα την ερωτική απογοήτευση, συνέχιζα να ορίζω τον εαυτό μου μέσω των αναμνήσεων και της απογοήτευσης που βίωνα...Ξαφνικά, όταν πέρασε η ερωτική απογοήτευση, δεν ένιωθα τον εαυτό μου...σαν να μη με αναγνώριζα....Ξέρω όμως ότι στη ζωή πρέπει πρώτα απ' όλα να τα έχουμε καλά με τον εαυτό μας, να μην εξαρτόμαστε από κανέναν για να αναγνωρίζουμε και να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας....Εγώ νιώθω σαν να έχω ένα κενό μετά από όλη αυτή την ιστορία.....

Επίσης, αυτή η τάση "τρέλας" μου εμφανίστηκε ξανά τις τελευταίες 20 περίπου μέρες μετά από μια ελαφριά νάρκωση που έκανα, για μια εξέταση στο στομάχι...Την επόμενη μέρα ζαλιζόμουν πολύ, δεν μπορούσα να στα'ώ στα πόδια μου και ήθελα συνέχεια να κοιμάμαι...Από την εξέταση και μετά, έχω πάθει αυτή την τρέλα....

Γενικά, έχω υπερευαίσθητο οργανισμό από παιδί. Αρρωσταίνω με το παραμικρό. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να υποθέσω....Θέλω μόνο να νιώσω ΕΓΩ...

----------


## lilium87

ένας ψυχολόγος με τον οποίο επικοινώνησα μου είπε ότι μάλλον πρόκειται για αγχώδη διαταραχή....το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω άγχος, δε νιώθω αγχωμένη. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω άγχος και να μην το καταλαβαίνω; Υποσυνείδητα;

----------


## evitaki

μου θυμισες παρα πολυ τον εαυτο μου.και εμενα μου ειχε δωσει ο γιατρος saroten στην αρχη ενοιωθα καλυτερα αλλα μετα παλι τα ιδια.μετα ανακαλυψα πως εχω θυροειδη και απο τοτε που περνω φαρμακα και τον ελεγχο ειμαι καλυτερα ψυχολογικα.

----------


## alexia888girl1

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι όταν κάποιος βλέπει το έυατο του στο καθρέφτη και λέει ποιος είμαι τι κάνω Δεν τον αναγνωρίζει αυτό είναι αποπροσωποποίηση ?

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι ετσι λεγεται.αποπροσωποποιηση κ ειναι συμπτωμα του στρες.

----------


## alexia888girl1

θεραπευεται χωρισ φαρμακο και χωρισ ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## Billyboy26

Kalimera Lilium. Eimai kainourgios sto forum kai graftika mono kai mono epidi diavasa tin periptosh sou. Ekana search sto google kai ta apotelesmata me petaksane edo..Exo diavasei diafora peristatika apoprosopopoihshs ala ta dika sou simptomata mono teriazoun sthn periptosh mou 100%!! Peripou enamisi xrono eimai se afth thn fash kai i alithia einai oti ponaei poli...prepei na paradexto vevea oti siga siga kaliterevei kai mono tou (poli ma poli siga omos). Se parakalo pes mou pos na to antimetopiso mias kai esi to perases, den ksero ti na kano kai panikovalome! Na simioso oti to epatha apo elafria xrish marixouanas..Se efxaristo poli gia ton xrono sou kai signomi pou sou ksipnao skepsis..eimai sigouros oti tha theleis na ksexaseis opos tha thelo kai egw...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Billyboy26, το θέμα έχει γραφτεί το 2011, δεν νομίζω να ξαναμπεί η θεματοθέτρια να σου απαντήσει. Όπως και να 'χει, διάβασε όλες τις απαντήσεις εδώ (πχ ένας έγραφε για θυροειδή). Ίσως βοηθηθείς από κάπου, και σίγουρα επισκέψου ένα γιατρό ή ψυχολόγο-ψυχοθεραπευτή, ο οποίος θα σου λύσει τις απορίες επι προσωπικού.

----------


## Billyboy26

Efxaristo poli pillow gia to endiaferon sou!eixa tin elpida to episkeptete to site sixna giati eida mia dimosiefsh ths to 2014..sxetika me psixologous kai lipa exo paei kai den mporese na mou vrei kapoio provlima..i alithia einai oti exei perasei kairos kai nomizo oti to kseperna siga siga..iparxoun omos oi episodia ta opoia akoma diskolevome na elenkso..o Theos voithos! Efxaristo poli pantos gia ton xrono sou..!

----------


## Deleted240217a

Παρακαλώ, μην το ξαναπείς αυτό, για το χρόνο. Αν ήταν όντως αυτή η κοπέλα, μπορεί να μπει, δεν το ήξερα αυτό που λες ότι έμπαινε δηλαδή και πέρυσι......Έχω κι εγώ αποπροσωποποίηση μάλλον μαζί με ένα σωρό άλλα και εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσουμε και οι δύο, να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## Billyboy26

Tha ta perasoume ola..!! Osa peristatika exw diavasei kseperastikan se 3 xronia to poli..pola apo afta xoris farmaka kai psixotherapies..prepei na xalarosoume kai na iremisoume..kai pano apo ola XORIS PANIKO!!den imaste arostoi, kai sigoura oxi treloi..

----------

